

Startup idea:  help people avoid buying books (without infringing copyright). - amichail

Given a book as the query, the service would return a collection of web links to comparable free content on the web.<p>I guess the main issue is this:  what motivation can one use to encourage people to maintain such book-centered link collections for the benefit of others?<p>Perhaps an advertisement-based profit-sharing system might work?
======
trevelyan
It is called a search engine. Cuts out the need for manual submissions and
skirts copyright issues by claiming to offer an unrelated service (indexing).

~~~
amichail
Yes, but there's effort involved in using it. A student would appreciate
having a collection of links available as an alternative to a textbook say.

------
jacobscott
Sounds like you're describing curated search for a particular set of queries
(text books). Isn't this a subset of what Mahalo does?

